# Just how damm good are these FR decoys?



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

The thing about FR is that I love watching the decoys do their work, just as much as I like watching the dogs. This is the only dogsport where the decoys performace is admired as much as the dogs.
Love this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ0HCwCm4xI&feature=related

So do the top decoys get much fame in France? What do they get for their hard work?


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

that was a lot of really good stuff on that video. very entertaining. not that my newb opinion counts for anything, but those guys are awesome.

the shot of the dog spinning around in the air, around 2:30, to go for the bite buring the basket guard is real good. 

i noticed the decoy in the green demanet (probably the other guy too) was doing a lot of stick work while "head cupping" the dog with his hands and fighting real hard. 

is simultaneous stick and hand work common for high level trial FRIII level decoy work?

it was real cool that there seemed to be a good crowd there. they're were people with shirts for handler/dog teams. that's so cool. I don't really go to any sporting events here cause i dont like most of the sports, but i need to go to france for something like that.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> The thing about FR is that I love watching the decoys do their work, just as much as I like watching the dogs. This is the only dogsport where the decoys performace is admired as much as the dogs.
> Love this video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ0HCwCm4xI&feature=related
> 
> So do the top decoys get much fame in France? What do they get for their hard work?


 
We should start breeding Decoys.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Know any good bitches James?


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks for posting this . I love how theses guys make it look so easy. I can tell you from experience that it is a lot harder than it looks. the first esceve is normally the easiest. but those combos are hard,


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

those guys are absolutely amazing
very athletic

but on the street you're just delaying 100 stitches by 2-3 seconds


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Now mike,

On the street you wouldn't see such restraint, plus just presence alone would stop most "street dogs." Of course you would never find yourself sending your dog on a good Ring Decoy in a street situation anyway!

Back in the "old days" it wasn't unusual to have handlers with their "bad ass street dogs" and even some Active Police K9 Handlers (usually the stupid new ones with young dogs) challenge decoys. Some without a suit worn. Most never made it more than half way to the decoy before running back to the handler. Not even near a bite. The funny thing is, I never saw a good handler with a good dog challenge a decoy. Why take a chance on ruining a good dog or perfectly good decoy! LOL It was always the big ego, big mouth with a dog screwed on his dick so he's a man type guy. The old put up or shut up situation.

I haven't heard of any challenges nowadays. Hell, even most French decoys see the thin suits we used to wear and call us crazy! (among other things I'm sure...) When the suit is thin or no suit at all, you empty your "toolbox" on the dog. May the best creature win...


----------



## Aidelbert Tangcora (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks like the decoy in blue have eyes behind the head. I really enjoyed the guard the object.

Thanks


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow. :-o
Those guys are awesome.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Aidelbert,

The blue decoy has raised the Fleeing Attack to a fine art. It was always my least favorite... Constantly looking back to see where the dog is is frowned upon. Usually, one glance over the shoulder after the dog is sent is done and it's all mental timing from there, and I agree, his timing is awesome!

That decoy has taken the Flee to new levels. He does it at great risk to himself. The Flee is an exercise loaded with possibilities for injury, from hyper extended knees to broken arms or grass stains on your face. (called a "head auger") The flee is considered a "throw away" exercise due to the fact just about any dog on the planet will chase down a person running away from them. Nice to see someone turning it into a challenge for the dog! He sure does it better than I ever could of.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

I totally agree. By far the best flee I have ever seen. Most of us, me included, are just trying to make sure we catch the dog safely and don't injure ourselves. This guy is really trying to escape from the dog. 

His suit is awesome as well. Stephane Chevalier....... along with Demanet are IMO the best two suits in ring right now.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

That is kind of funny. In Sch ore Ring the flee atack is somthing of the easyest to do for the dog. When we use Muzzel in swedish protection the flee is one of the hardest thing to get good  



Tim Lynam said:


> Aidelbert,
> 
> The blue decoy has raised the Fleeing Attack to a fine art. It was always my least favorite... Constantly looking back to see where the dog is is frowned upon. Usually, one glance over the shoulder after the dog is sent is done and it's all mental timing from there, and I agree, his timing is awesome!
> 
> That decoy has taken the Flee to new levels. He does it at great risk to himself. The Flee is an exercise loaded with possibilities for injury, from hyper extended knees to broken arms or grass stains on your face. (called a "head auger") The flee is considered a "throw away" exercise due to the fact just about any dog on the planet will chase down a person running away from them. Nice to see someone turning it into a challenge for the dog! He sure does it better than I ever could of.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Who is that Blue decoy? He has som nasty skills


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Gregory Pollet


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't have any problems with the flee, but way too old to be doing fancy scissors shit. : )


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Heck Jeff, you're just a human larvae compared to me... The h*ll with a flee at all, I'm just glad my plumbing still works!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

The decoys are andre skra and gregory pollet the dog gregory lifted his leg on the flee was tejo skra is one hell of a decoy . I remember when i compete in france skra and beyer were the decoys agaisnt my dog, to see skra in person is something incredible .


Frankie c


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

They sure bring a lot of energy to the field for sure Frankie! Having trialed against decoys like these is would truly be jewels to have in your score book. Sort of rock star autographs of the dog world.

It works both ways though. For my decoy selection, I asked some of the best handler/dog teams to participate. As you know, a decoy has to have good teams to help "show their stuff." I was honored all accepted my request of their time and their dogs abilities. After I made "Regional" the judge (Dattas) declared I was good enough to go for "National." I was LUCKY to have enough people supporting me to then go through the whole thing again. That includes the 2 dogs I needed that I had never worked before! Perhaps the greatest compliment I was ever paid was a handler that retired their Ring III dog after my National selection saying that it was a great way to end a carrier. I look back and remember the great dogs I was privileged to work, the great people I am privileged to know and it makes it all worth every bit of the effort.

You earn your keep too, Frankie.

Tim


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Just how damn good are those FR decoys?

Well, I think the video pretty much answers your question - they are damn good!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

well said tim . very well said post time... i also feel lucky i feel fortunate, i feel gratefuil for all this i have been privalaged to be a part of some of these great things


frankie


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

The talent the natural vision these decoy show is tjust a pleasure to see to watch and to be a part off., And i strongly believe somee of the best decoys in any sport just were born wth a vision to see things others cant , the timing is superb, but alot of the timing is a vision, some decoys will tell you they can see a dog coming almost in slow motion , you see there sholders you see the head you even see what legs they are leaning in the muscles flexing those are the great ones the ones who vision see so much, and then there are some whom have no idea what im talking about those are the ones whom dont have that vision, but the great ones wow just superb,


frankie


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Frankie,

The fact the good dogs also have that same ability is what makes it so fun. They KNOW how a man can move, his limits and exploit those limitations. When the dog comes on the field, both the decoy and the dog are sizing each other up. On the send, when you target the dog and it changes it's target in response, again and again and again all the way until entry or esquive, it's a feeling like no other... With the really good dogs it's like a game of chess. It's just you and the dog. If you end up having to catch the dog, you can see and feel the "pride" the dog has for winning the match. I'm not kidding Frankie, it's a sight to behold! You're right, there is a LOT going on between the two competitors...

I just loved that s**t!!!


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

I really enjoyed their work especially Greg Pollet...very talanted decoy for sure...thanks for sharing.TS


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Tim Lynam said:


> Know any good bitches James?


 
I heard with Breeding, Some believe it does not matter who the bitch is. :grin:


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

You got that right James, just watch "Maury."


----------



## Erin Hayes (Apr 19, 2009)

That was pretty impressive.


----------

